# IUI - Royal Jelly and Wheatgrass



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi 

I have been downregging for IUI. I have been using Buserelin spray. I have started my Gonal F injections today - 50iu daily.

I was just wondering if its ok to take wheatgrass and  Aptimist - combination of Royal jelly, propolis and pollen while on meds?

Thanks
Hels


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Supplements aren't tested in combination with medicines so it isn't possible to say for sure that they are okay to take in combination   

Wheatgrass and Aptimist are supplements that people do take to prepare themselves for treatment and also to boost chances of natural conception. They don't appearto have a detrimental effect so I'd say it's unlikely they would cause problmes during treatment but can't say for definite. It's a personal decision whther to take these or not; you can always ask your consultant for their opinion.

Lots of     for your cycle
Maz x


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Maz

I'll do that

Hels


----------

